# Lakers' long-term PG



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LINK

Talks about our PG situation, as well as some options over the offseason. I think it's pretty safe to say that we will be using our MLE this summer and that money will go to our new starting PG.

I wouldn't want Blake, Ridnour or Telfair. I do think that Alston, Foye, Felton, Duhon and Will Bynum would all be good additions. Foye could be an awesome snag for us. He's out of the rotation now in Washington, but that's a pretty messed up situation for any guard other than Arenas to be in. He'd definitely be an option for the MLE.

Felton will be looking for bigger money but he might not be able to find it. If we win the title again, it'd be tough to reject a $30M offer from the back-to-back champs that feature a roster of Kobe, Gasol, Artest, Odom and Bynum. Re-signing Fisher for the minimum and putting him on the bench with Shannon, Luke and Lamar would be just fine.

Ultimately, I think we'll go after W. Bynum or Duhon and offer something like $4M per year to either.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

not sure if will bynum can exist on this team.. seems like he's not a pure PG and penetrates a lot. that's not quite what we need imo. duhon woudl be cool though. a true PG, good d, and can shoot decently.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yep, Yep!

Duhon..even though he went to Duke..dude can ball.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lynx said:


> Yep, Yep!
> 
> Duhon..even though he went to Duke..dude can ball.


Duhon sucks, but if you take him off our hands I won't complain.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Hinrich seems to have fallen out of favor a bit in Chicago and I'm not sure he'll survive the house cleaning that is likely to take place over there in the Summer. He's a big guard, defends well, and is a good 3pt shooter. Plus, he's played in the triangle under previous coaches. I'd be happier trading for him than spending the MLE on any of the PGs above.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

id prefer a defensive minded pg. Hinrich would be awesome. Duhon would be great as well. Will Bynum is more of a spark plug type of pg and we already have one of those in Shannon Brown.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I would be overjoyed if we got Hinrich, we'd be incredible.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Alston? No thanks. Foye and Will Bynum are both scoring point guards so I don't think they fit well with the team. Duhon or Felton might be ok.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bynum, Duhon and Alston are no better than Farmar or Brown. If you think they are you suffer from "grass is greener" syndrome.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Bynum, Duhon and Alston are no better than Farmar or Brown. If you think they are you suffer from "grass is greener" syndrome.


That is a ridiculous statement on so many levels. Have you ever seen Will Bynum play, for crying out loud? The dude is twice as good as Farmar. And no, Alston and Duhon are both better than Jordan too.

Jordan Farmar is awful and should never start on a good team. Alston started for most of the season when the Magic made it to the Finals, and he played pretty darn well too.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> That is a ridiculous statement on so many levels. Have you ever seen Will Bynum play, for crying out loud? The dude is twice as good as Farmar. And no, Alston and Duhon are both better than Jordan too.
> 
> Jordan Farmar is awful and should never start on a good team. Alston started for most of the season when the Magic made it to the Finals, and he played pretty darn well too.


Your overrating the hell out of Duhon. I would hope for Bynum, Alston, or Hinrich before Duhon.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> I would be overjoyed if we got Hinrich, we'd be incredible.


Have you had a look at his percentages this year? The guy is slowly getting worse.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Your overrating the hell out of Duhon.


Are you being serious? I hope you're not. How am I overrating him?

I didn't say anything about him other than that he is better than Fisher and Farmar. Do you actually care to disagree with me there?

Didn't think so.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Duhon is having a really bad year. Hinrich doesnt look like the same player he was a few years ago. Bynum is a gunner and Rafer I just flat out dont like.

We need a 2001 version of Fisher. Hustler, floor spacer, no turnovers, takes charges. We dont need a scorer or a penetrator, or even a primary ball handler.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Now would be the best time to trade for Duhon or Hinrich. Both are having down years. If they had good years, we would have no shot at them.

Dream scenarios:

But these two trades would both go through:

Morrison for Duhon
Morrison + Fisher for Hinrich


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think it's a sure bet that we use our mle next season.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

garnett said:


> Have you had a look at his percentages this year? The guy is slowly getting worse.


He's playing in a reserve role when he's not a reserve for a trainwreck team. The guy needs a change of scenery, and the Lakers need a point guard that can play defense, create for others, and hit the open three ball. It would be a perfect match.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Felton would be an amazing pickup, given the attention the big free agents get, it would be a huge coup to snag him.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Steve Blake. Some1 who can hit open shots.. easy.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

we don't need anyone, just. Even smush parker will be great with this team


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Are you being serious? I hope you're not. How am I overrating him?
> 
> I didn't say anything about him other than that he is better than Fisher and Farmar. Do you actually care to disagree with me there?
> 
> Didn't think so.


I'm just saying he should be a last resort.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I don't think it's a sure bet that we use our mle next season.


i don't think it's even likely that we are going to use it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i don't think it's even likely that we are going to use it.


We won't have a choice. 

The likely scenario is that Shannon Brown opts out, we don't have any PGs on our roster, we sign one of our two second round picks (Memphis' and our own), and we have just over $82M committed in salaries to eight players (Kobe, Gasol, Artest, Bynum, Odom, Walton, Sasha, 2nd rounder).

Buss spent over $91M on the team this year (not including luxury taxes), so we'll probably use our MLE (and veteran minimums) to fill out the rest of the roster. If we use that MLE wisely, we could find the long-term PG that provides yet another weapon to our already dominant team.

I'd love to have Felton and I think he'd bolt Charlotte if we offered him a 5-year/$33M deal and no other team blows his socks off.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

FYI: I didnt know but Nate Robinson is in the doghouse ever since he shot at the opponents basket after the qtr was over...he hasnt played in 3 weeks


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> That is a ridiculous statement on so many levels. Have you ever seen Will Bynum play, for crying out loud? The dude is twice as good as Farmar. And no, Alston and Duhon are both better than Jordan too.
> 
> Jordan Farmar is awful and should never start on a good team. Alston started for most of the season when the Magic made it to the Finals, and he played pretty darn well too.


Have you seen Will Bynum play, overseas? It's easy to look good in a system built for you and when you have a string of confidence. If Will Bynum is your starting PG for 30+ minutes a game you are taking away his strength of being aggressive in short bursts. For instance Alston didn't even play his first couple of seasons in the league. Duhon is just terrible and I'm really shocked that anyone is jonesing to get him.

I guarantee that if the Lakers sign any of those guys, including Felton, the same Laker fans bashing Farmar will be bashing the new PG. Hell we do it to 90% of the roster on a 23-5 defending champion already. But since he's not on our team Chris Duhon is a great player now. :beheader:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

We are 23-5 despite the play of Fisher and Farmar, not because of them. Duhon, Felton and Hinrich are all above average defenders at the PG position, and not near the worse the defenders in the league. Regardless of their offensive output, they will be huge positives for the team.

Just look at last night's game. Derek Fisher had 36 minutes. He got raped by Mo Williams from the beginning of the game until the end. Phil was unable to adjust and trust a better Brown until the end of the game when it was over, and by then too late.

The Lakers need a good defensive PG to ensure a title. They are still the favorites, but it sure as hell as hell is not because we have Fisher and Farmar.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> We are 23-5 despite the play of Fisher and Farmar, not because of them. Duhon, Felton and Hinrich are all above average defenders at the PG position, and not near the worse the defenders in the league. Regardless of their offensive output, they will be huge positives for the team.
> 
> Just look at last night's game. Derek Fisher had 36 minutes. He got raped by Mo Williams from the beginning of the game until the end. Phil was unable to adjust and trust a better Brown until the end of the game when it was over, and by then too late.
> 
> The Lakers need a good defensive PG to ensure a title. They are still the favorites, but it sure as hell as hell is not because we have Fisher and Farmar.


Why not start the great Shannon Brown then? Or are you worried his numerous warts will be exposed?


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why not start the great Shannon Brown then? Or are you worried his numerous warts will be exposed?


Aren't you the guy that thinks Farmar should start for us? I honestly don't remember seeing people saying Brown should start. Both are crappy backup players but at least no one claims he is a starting pg in this league like you do about Farmar.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

sylaw said:


> Aren't you the guy that thinks Farmar should start for us? I honestly don't remember seeing people saying Brown should start. Both are crappy backup players but at least no one claims he is a starting pg in this league like you do about Farmar.


No, no I'm not. Please show me where I said Farmar is a starting PG in this league like Kenneth does with Brown. 

Unless you are asking if I feel he should start over Fisher, in which case I do.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> No, no I'm not. Please show me where I said Farmar is a starting PG in this league like Kenneth does with Brown.
> 
> Unless you are asking if I feel he should start over Fisher, in which case I do.


That's probably what I read before. There's not a whole lot of difference it what I thought you said. Farmar shouldn't start for anyone. I don't care how poorly Fisher is playing, Farmar is still worse and has proven it time and time again.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

sylaw said:


> That's probably what I read before. There's not a whole lot of difference it what I thought you said. Farmar shouldn't start for anyone. I don't care how poorly Fisher is playing, Farmar is still worse and has proven it time and time again.


Well I highly disagree. If Fisher were given sproadic minutes like Farmar I feel he would be just as bad as Sasha. He can't play with second unit players either.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon's not great, but he'd be an upgrade over Fisher. :whoknows:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Just checked it: the Laker players averaging less than 10.0 at PER are sasha, Powell, Morrison and... Derek Fisher.
Much props to Derek for what he has given the Lakers in the past. But after seing Mo Williams showing him up, i wonder what Derek still has left in the tank.
Considering the PG spot is the weakest on the Laker roster, we should be somewhat concerned.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

You can't base Fisher's value on the regular season. He old and slow and will get exposed over the course of an 82 game season. We've all seen the steady decline in his level of play over the years. His best defensive move is taking the charge. His shooting numbers have gone down across the board and his release seems higher and slower than it was before. My guess is you'll see a change after the season is over. We'll keep him on the roster because his teammates and coaches adore him but he'll be a reserve and play 15-20 mins per game. My guess is Brown will take over and Farmar will walk. Phil likes big guards and Brown is much bigger and stronger than Farmar.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why not start the great Shannon Brown then? Or are you worried his numerous warts will be exposed?


I've been saying Shannon Brown should start since the beginning of the season. Hit the search button with Shannon Brown and you'll send many independent threads where I write that Brown should be starting.

I can't control that fact that Phil refuses to bench a ****ty Fisher for the past two years.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why not start the great Shannon Brown then? Or are you worried his numerous warts will be exposed?


I've been saying Shannon Brown should start since the beginning of the season. Hit the search button with Shannon Brown and you'll send many independent threads where I write that Brown should be starting.

Because of Phil's blind loyalty to Fisher, the only way for Fisher not to play is cut him or trade him. Which is why I'm in favor of signing another PG, just so Fisher won't play.


----------

